# Icy chilled cold drink



## minister (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, 
This sunday I set up my table top to shoot this icy chilled look cold drink shot, I used three light with soft box one behind and two on both side at 45D, very close to subject.

all three softbox were 24" 

Though My aim was to achieve a advertisement kinda looks which we sees in a magazine or in ads , but I think I have not done a good job in two section 

1-failed to get a even full size reflection on bottle 
2-failed to get a clear water drop photo on bottle surface (neek trick for that , any one ????)

please have look and tell me how I can improve my shortcoming here and suggest some improvements


----------



## bianni (Apr 8, 2013)

Spray the bottle and the glass with a clear gloss fixative about two coatings, let dry and spray with atomizer set to a fine mist and let it build up to your liking. You can mix the water with glycerine to retard evaporation. You'll need a strip light to get a full reflection or you can add that in post.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 8, 2013)

I would take the cap off as well


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2013)

Good points! ^^  I would also have the glass about 1/2 full of the beverage to indicate it's being consumed.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 8, 2013)

With some in-glass?


----------



## minister (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks fold for the reply and comments , yes I have heard about the glycerin and water mixture , i will try it next time, and bianni I will sure use my DIY style srip box next time 

here is other shot I also clicked on that same day


----------



## Mully (Apr 9, 2013)

Quick edit to show you where some issues are...fix softbox reflection, remove blue cast from ice (unless you like it blue) you have lost the top of your glass so you need to change lighting to fix that.


----------



## minister (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for the edit , 
but I think removing the reflation is making it flat may be not  i also tried to do that but then decided to leave it like that , and I made it in blue tone for icy feel , now it's like crystal not ice


----------

